# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos

## Lilian.bequer

Soy nueva aquí en el foro, soy de Chile y me parece muy interesante esta página

----------


## hectordeazul

Hola Lilian!!! 
Hay un tipo formulario para presentarte, completalo así sabemos a que te dedicas, experiencia y demás....

----------

